# April ED - M3 Trip - Solo Traveller



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

And my build is added. Looks about right!


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

///M-Furby said:


> HEAR-YE, HEAR-YE. On this day, Saturday, March 19, the year of our lord 5776 - my M3 hath gone into production.


Exciting! Mine went into production yesterday and I received my vin from my CA. Fun times ahead


----------



## m4recruiter (Dec 8, 2015)

Mine went into production yesterday as well! Estimated completion date is 3/31.

My CA is on vacation until 3/29 and I don't really have a relationship with anyone else at the dealership, so I'm not quite sure how to get VIN. I sent email to dealership Genius, since I was briefly introduced to him a couple months back. We'll see.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

m4recruiter said:


> Mine went into production yesterday as well! Estimated completion date is 3/31.
> 
> My CA is on vacation until 3/29 and I don't really have a relationship with anyone else at the dealership, so I'm not quite sure how to get VIN. I sent email to dealership Genius, since I was briefly introduced to him a couple months back. We'll see.


The manager at the dealer should be able to get you the VIN. You only need it for insurance time, so don't sweat it.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

your car must be completed production by now hey Furby?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

///M-Furby said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So I am planning my trip, and would like some opinions. Anything listed with * is locked
> 
> ...


Hey Furby - we may be at Frankfurt airport at the same time. I fly back to Houston from Frankfurt on the 19th! Staying at the Sheraton the night before.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

*Oh, the trip is in progress. Go, Furby! Hope you get a key ring*!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

I got the engraved key chain. The woman had to validate i wasnt trying to steal a 2nd one because i checked in a day before pickup. I told her i didnt get it then. She didnt believe me. She was so annoying i even told her during last ED i didnt get any, so they owed me 2. She didnt bat an eyelash


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

///M-Furby said:


> I got the engraved key chain. The woman had to validate i wasnt trying to steal a 2nd one because i checked in a day before pickup. I told her i didnt get it then. She didnt believe me. She was so annoying i even told her during last ED i didnt get any, so they owed me 2. She didnt bat an eyelash


Did you get the HK speaker?


----------



## M3Joe (Nov 15, 2015)

turpiwa said:


> Did you get the HK speaker?


They aren't giving out the HK speaker anymore as far as I know, my car has HK and I didn't receive one last month....pretty lame...all I got was the keychain as well...and they also gave me a hard time!! The guy at the engraving station looked at me like he didn't know what I was talking about...very strange. They also wouldn't give me a 3rd vest...which was fine, I didn't really want one, just asked because I had two people with me and I got an indignant response that THE VOUCHER IS ONLY FOR TWO VESTS! Everyone else at the Welt was great (as a hotelier I'm a pretty good judge) but the welt giftshop staff needs some help.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

e


M3Joe said:


> They aren't giving out the HK speaker anymore as far as I know, my car has HK and I didn't receive one last month....pretty lame...all I got was the keychain as well...and they also gave me a hard time!! The guy at the engraving station looked at me like he didn't know what I was talking about...very strange. They also wouldn't give me a 3rd vest...which was fine, I didn't really want one, just asked because I had two people with me and I got an indignant response that THE VOUCHER IS ONLY FOR TWO VESTS! Everyone else at the Welt was great (as a hotelier I'm a pretty good judge) but the welt giftshop staff needs some help.


Yes I had seen that note that you hadn't received it but there was a post after that one that said they did receive it so seems a bit weird.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Too much keychain talk, not enough about the M car!


----------

